# Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!



## greeny010 (7. März 2011)

Hallo erstmal, 

also ich will es mal so sagen, dass ich erst 14 bin und Geld für Fische und Teich ist eher bei Null angesiedelt. Das nur vorweg. 

Es geht darum, dass in meinem Teich keine Techik außer ein paar Pflanzen vorhanden sind. Mein Vater hat den dein vor 5 Jahren mit der Hand gebraben und er hat ca. 4500 liter. Dann waren 6 Goldfische drinnen und sie vermehrten sich schnell. Es waren um die 100. Voriges Jahr hatte mich aber das Fischfieber gepakt, da ich auch angle. 

Über den Händler: 1km von mir entpfernt wohnt einer etwas älterer Herr der dreiß große Fischteiche hat auch Koi. Bei diesem kaufte ich die Fische billig. Ein __ Shubunkin <20cm= 3€. Ich kaufte sicher 8 zu den mittlerweile nur mehr 72 Goldfischen. Ich weiß der Teich ist und war überfüllt. Bitte deshalb keine Standpauken. Auch einen Koi kaufte ich um 12€der ist aber schon nach 3 Wochen gestorben. 

Die restlicher Fische sind noch alle am Leben gewesen doch der Winter 2011 sollte das ändern. Als ich vor zwei Wochen den ersten Toten Fisch unter der Eisdecke endteckt hatte. Auch meinen Karpfen von 25cm habe ich schon herausgefischt. Mittlerweile zähle ich 20 mittlere Goldfische einen großen Karpfen und 8 so kleine Fische(art nicht bekannt). 

Jetzt mein Problem: Woran sind diese Fische gestorben. Die Eisdecke war seit November bis Ende Februar zu. Kein Eisfreihalter. :shock  Voriges Jahr ist "nur" ein Fisch gestorben und heuer gleich so viele. Liegt es an dem harten Winter oder an den 8 Shubunkins oder habe ich durch den Karpfen und den Shubunkins eine Krankheit eingetragen. 

Lg und danke schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

sorry, auch mit 14 sollte man wissen was artgerechte Haltung bedeutet - bzw. zu mindest auch die Eltern.

für mich pure Tierquälerei  - da fehlt mir jedes Verständnis 

wenn aus 6 Goldies plötzlich 100 weden deutet dies schon auf extremen Stress hin.

Wie hast Du denn deinen Jugendfischereischein bekommen ? Du müsstest Dich doch eigentlich mit den Bedürfnissen von Fischen auskennen.

Hack nun blos nicht das eis auf -sondern nimm nen Topf mit heißem Wasser drinn und schmelz mit dem Topfboden schnellstmöglich ein Loch in das Eis + Eisfreihalter drauf.Hoffentlich überleben noch ein paar Fische die Du dann bitte an einen besseren Ort bringst (anderen Teichbesitzer mit vernünfigen Voraussetzungen für Tierhaltung)


----------



## Stoer (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

Hallo greeny 010,

dann mach Dich schon mal auf ein paar Standpauken hier im Forum gefasst.
Eigentlich hätte auch Dein Vater Dir mal sagen müssen, dass diese Anzahl von Fischen und dann auch noch Kois nicht geht.


----------



## greeny010 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

....egal


----------



## CrimsonTide (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

woran die fische letztendlich gestorben sind, lässt sich so schwer sagen. ich würd mal unter der geschlossenen eisdecke auf sauerstoffmangel tippen oder durch den massiven überbesatz auf stress, der sich bei fischen extrem auswirkt. durch stress werden krankheitserreger, die in jedem teich vorhanden sind, zu tödlichen fallen. gesunde fische bei mäßigem besatz halten solche erreger aus, aber wenn die fische durch stress, sauerstoffmangel,... beeinträchtigt sind, machen solche erreger langsam aber sicher den fischer schwer zu schaffen .... folge davon ist, dass mehr und mehr an diesen sterben.

warum soll der thread geschlossen werden? ist das mit den toten fischen schon fad geworden? verstehe ich nicht ...


----------



## Zacky (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

Hallo.

Erstmal trotz allem, mein Beileid. Wenn Fische sterben ist immer schlecht. Nach deinen Schilderungen, siehst du ein, das etwas schief gelaufen ist. Nun denn, geht nicht mehr zu ändern. Thema beendet!

Eine der vielen Hauptursachen für das Verenden von Fischen im Winter, ist der mangelnde Sauerstoff im Wasser und die Entstehung von Faulgasen. Auch, wenn du ihn zum Herbst gereinigt hast, es verbleibt noch genug abgestorbenes Zeugs im Wasser. Der Winter geht nun schon seit guten 3 Monaten und hält sich hartnäckig im Minus-Bereich, die meisten Gartenteiche sind noch zu und dein Teich war ja auch komplett zugefroren. Dadurch konnte in keinster Weise ein Gasaustausch stattfinden. Die anderen Möglichkeiten sind, die falsche Grundfütterung zum Herbst / Winter. Da gibt es sicherlich noch viele andere Ursachen. Es werden dir bestimmt noch einige Informationen von anderen Usern gegeben.

Hast du jetzt schon eine offene Eisdecke? Wenn ja, versuche zu retten, was zu retten ist und leite zuerst mal Sauerstoff durch Luftsprudler in den Teich.


----------



## greeny010 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

Also ich tue mein bestes. Löcher sind jetzt drinnen. Ich hoffe nur, dass meine __ KArausche die ich gefangen habe >45cm nicht auch noch stirbt, wenn sie nicht e schon tot ist. Sorry, aber ich habe keinen Luftsprudler das Einzige was ich machen könnte ist Frischwasser reinleiten und den Teich drüberlaufen lassen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

Um es mal kurz zu machen damit wenigstens der Rest noch gerettet werden kann: Großzügiger Wasserwechsel mit langsamer Anhebung der Wassertemperatur und einbringen von Sauerstoff.

Zur Situation ansich wurde schon alles gesagt.


Geschlossen wird hier nichts


----------



## Zacky (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

Hey greeny010,

jetzt deine Thread zu schließen bringt niemanden etwas und den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken brauchst du auch nicht. Lass ihn ruhig offen und beteilige dich weiter in diesem Thema. Man wird dir und deinen Fischen schon helfen. Nur Annehmen, musst du die Ratschläge schon und Standpauken gehören dazu. OK!?


----------



## greeny010 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

ja klar ;D nur es gibt hier bei mir halt nicht so wie bei euch so viel zum kaufen weder nen koi händler noch nen teichbau händler. *neidisch zu uwe schau*


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

Aber für ein bisschen warmes Wasser wird es doch reichen oder ?


----------



## Stoer (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

[QUOTE Ich hoffe nur, dass meine __ KArausche die ich gefangen habe >45cm nicht auch noch stirbt, wenn sie nicht e schon tot ist. [/QUOTE]

Hallo greeny, jetzt kommt auch noch eine Karausche dazu.
Was hast Du nur alles in dem kleinen Teich, dass ich doch keine Box für Köderfische.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

Hast Recht Peter,
aber lasst uns doch bitte erst einmal versuchen zu helfen. Ich glaube das mit dem Überbesatz hat er verstanden


----------



## greeny010 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

2 rotfedern zwei lurche und zo kleine 15 blaubandbärblinge  wasser geht ja aber es ist halt schade und nen neuen teich..... ne das macht mein vater nicht mit. und nen bagger da ist mir das geld zu schade ;(


----------



## Zacky (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

@greeny010...

Möchtest du uns deinen Vornamen noch mitteilen?

Dein Teich ist angegeben mit 4500 Liter. Stimmt das so? Versuche umgehend deinen Bestand zu prüfen, wieviel Fische es wirklich sind. Dann versuche schnellstens einen Saurstoffsprudler aufzutreiben. Bei einem Fachhändler gibt es auch eher kleinere Sprudler für kleine Teiche und kleines Geld.


----------



## greeny010 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

@zacky Florian  

Bestand ist im Winter schwer zu prüfen da ich nicht umbedingt baden gehen möchte. Zählen kann ich nur im Sommer.


----------



## Zacky (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

Hallo Florian...

Na gut, das ist klar. Baden gehen sollst du nun nicht, aber ich will dich nur schon mal sensibilisieren, dass du sobald der Teich eisfrei ist - gezählt werden sollte. Dann solltest du dir recht schnell überlegen, welche Fische du unbedingt behalten willst und welche evtl. bei anderen Teichlern aufgenommen werden können. Ein neuer Teich scheint nicht machbar, also bleibt nur der Weg, deinen Besatz dem jetzigen Teich anzupassen. Stimmts? Schau mal bei E*ay nach, dort gibt es recht günstige Sprudler für schmales Geld. Das sollte vielleicht erstmal über die größte Not "Sauerstoffmangel" helfen. Dann wirst du einen Filter brauchen. Auch hier kannst du auf vernunftige Ratschläge im Forum bauen.

Gruß Rico "Zacky"


----------



## Eugen (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

Nur so :
bevor sich hier jemand "reinstreßt", ist es ganz interessant,alle Beiträge von dem jungen User mal durchzulesen. da kommen so einige Ungereimtheiten zu Tage.


----------



## greeny010 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

jo was kommt zum tage?


----------



## canis (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

Eugen hat recht, da ist einiges widersprüchlich im Vergleich zu den Aussagen in älteren Threads.


----------



## greeny010 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

Könnt ihr mir den keine Beispiele nennen möchte wirklich erfahren was?


----------



## jochen (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

Hallo Florian,

dir wurde doch schon alles gesagt was deinen Fischen im Moment helfen könnte.

Mache einen langsamen Wasserwechsel mit Wasser dessen Temperatur der Temperatur des Teichwassers sehr nahe liegt,
versuche Sauerstoff in den Teich zu bekommen, Sprudelsteine helfen da ein wenig, besser wäre eine Oberflächenbewegung des Wassers was aber im moment schlecht zu machen ist...

also nun liegt es an dir,
 je eher du handelst desto mehr Chancen haben die Fische zum Überleben.

Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen...


----------



## Echinopsis (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

Ich kann das, was hier einige User schreiben durchaus nachvollziehen.



greeny010 schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass in meinem Teich keine Techik außer ein paar Pflanzen vorhanden sind.





greeny010 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe jetzt einen 3 Kammern Reihenfilter gebaut.


Siehe [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1/]hier[/URL].

...oder:



greeny010 schrieb:


> ...Mein Vater hat den dein vor 5 Jahren mit der Hand gebraben und er hat ca. 4500 liter...





greeny010 schrieb:


> ...Neben ist ein rießiger Bach der die Grenze markiert. Gegenüber rinnt unser etwas kleinerer Bach. Ich dachte ich baue in die Mitte einen Teich...


Siehe hier.

und hier schreibst Du:



greeny010 schrieb:


> ...und nen neuen teich..... ne das macht mein vater nicht mit...



Ich glaube das meinte Eugen (oder?) 
(Ich würde bestimmt noch mehr finden, wenn ich weitersuchen würde  )



greeny010 schrieb:


> ....egal



Nö, ist es nicht.
Denn es geht hier um Tiermisshandlung und Leuteverarschung. 
Solltest Du hier nur als Troll auftreten, bzw sinnlose Anfragen stellen, die nicht auf Tatsachen beruhen, nur um sich hier über User lustig zu machen bist Du hier an falscher Stelle!

Daniel


----------



## Eugen (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

Nochmals ich 
Egal,ob der Teich nun schon 5 Jahre alt ist,oder erst im letzten Spätsommer gebaut wurde, er scheint offentsichtlich in einem Wald zu liegen und ein "großer" Bach fliest dran vorbei.
Allerdings hat er einen Filter gebaut (ob für diesen Teich  ) und fragt auch nach UVC.
Bei uns - jedenfalls - ist es so,daß in einem Wald weder Strom- noch Wasseranschluß liegt.
Von daher sollte ein WW mit wärmeren Wasser auf Schwierigkeiten stoßen.
Aber ich laß mich gern eines besseren belehren (ev. auch mit nem Bild,das bis jetzt zwar versprochen,aber immer noch nicht gemacht wurde  )


----------



## Eugen (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

@ Daniel

  aber ich dachte, er kanns ja auch selbst nachlesen und wollte ihm sein Geschreibsel nicht auch noch vorkauen.  
BTW da gibts auch nen Fred über Kois.
Egal, ....


----------



## greeny010 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

haha.... dummies (scherz) 

der teich im wald entsteht ja erst. das ist ein anderer teich bitte genau lesen. uvc will ich keine ich habe mich nur informiert! und der filter wurde gebaut aber weder fertiggestellt noch verbaut. also alles richtig, oder

ich habe nur mit vorsichtigen stichen einer axt(keine Angst ich war vorsichtig) die 30cm eisblöcke zerstochen und herausgeholt danach noch viel wasser reingelassen, passts?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

Jepp, ich hoffe die Fische leben nach der Aktion noch

Mit der Bitte dich in Zukunft klarer auszudrücken


----------



## canis (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*



greeny010 schrieb:


> der teich im wald entsteht ja erst. das ist ein anderer teich bitte genau lesen. uvc will ich keine ich habe mich nur informiert! und der filter wurde gebaut aber weder fertiggestellt noch verbaut. also alles richtig, oder



Nein, nicht wirklich. 




greeny010 schrieb:


> ich habe nur mit vorsichtigen stichen einer axt(keine Angst ich war vorsichtig) die 30cm eisblöcke zerstochen und herausgeholt danach noch viel wasser reingelassen, passts?



Falls etwas von dem, was du schreibst, wahr ist, dann ja. Ausser dass ein Loch ins Eis schlagen immer noch viel stressiger ist für die Fische als sanft eines einschmelzen, wie empfohlen z.B. mit einem heissen Gegenstand.


----------



## greeny010 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

wenn ihr mich hier als lüger darstellt passt das mir aber garnicht! 
zuerst lesen und dann schreiben, achja denken nicht vergessen!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

Brrr Brrr Brrr, mal die Netiquette nicht vergessen. 

WIR versuchen zu helfen

Und du hast nun mal geschrieben das du einen 3-Kammerfilter gebaut hast. Das er nicht am Teich läuft können wir nicht wissen


----------



## greeny010 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

ja ihr habt recht  
sind noch keine filtermedien drinnen weil wir bei dem thema stehen geblieben waren was jetzt gut ist und was nicht.  und da er aus holz(!!!) ist muss an der dichtigkeit auch noch gearbeitet werden. beim zerschalgen ist bis jetzt nur ein neuer fisch endeckt worden. ingsgesamt heute schon 4 goldfische.


----------



## Tannitümpel (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*



greeny010 schrieb:


> haha.... dummies (scherz)
> 
> ich habe nur mit vorsichtigen stichen einer axt(keine Angst ich war vorsichtig) die 30cm eisblöcke zerstochen und herausgeholt danach noch viel wasser reingelassen, passts?



Sorry......shock:shock
Vielleicht solltest Du Deinen Fischteich besser einem "Teich- und Tierfreund" aus Eurem Ort überlassen....und Dir erst mal etwas Grundwissen über Teich und Fisch aneignen..... 

Soll Dein Problem hier wirklich ernst genommen werden???


----------



## Vera44 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

@ Tanja!

Ich kann Dir nur beipflichten!


----------



## CrimsonTide (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

am besten wäre, wenn du von dem teich mal ein paar fotos machst, wo man sieht, was derzeit so schief läuft. mach auch mal ein paar fotos von den toten fischen .. vielleicht geben die bilder ja etwas aufschluss über die ursache.


----------



## greeny010 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

Langsam wird es mir zu blöd, ich glaube ihr versteht meine situation nicht. Ihr vergöttert Fische=ok. jedem das seine, doch es muss nicht jeder so machen?! ein koi für 100-100.000€= nicht okay. Ich will nicht sagen dass Fische ******* sind, doch mann muss nicht anbeten. Kois sind "normale Fische" wie alle anderen Karpfen. Haben eure Väter vor 50 Jahren so ihre Fische gehalten? Wohl kaum, sie haben sie aus dem Bach geangelt und in irgend ein Loch gesetzt und jetzt soll man für einen halbwegsguten Teich auch nochmal 10.000€ hinblättern? 

Das sehe ich halt nicht ein, den wie kommt ein Otto Normal verbraucher dazu soviel zu bezahlen nur um ein paar Fische zu halten. 

Meine Meinung, sorry musste mal Dampf ablassen. Wenns jemanden nicht passt soll er sich melden


----------



## Tannitümpel (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*



greeny010 schrieb:


> Langsam wird es mir zu blöd, ich glaube ihr versteht meine situation nicht. Haben eure Väter vor 50 Jahren so ihre Fische gehalten? Wohl kaum, sie haben sie aus dem Bach geangelt und in irgend ein Loch gesetzt und jetzt soll man für einen halbwegsguten Teich auch nochmal 10.000€ hinblättern?
> 
> Das sehe ich halt nicht ein, den wie kommt ein Otto Normal verbraucher dazu soviel zu bezahlen nur um ein paar Fische zu halten.
> 
> Meine Meinung, sorry musste mal Dampf ablassen. Wenns jemanden nicht passt soll er sich melden




*meld* ...... Du sagst es....und genau deswegen sterben Deine Fische.... mit der "Lochhaltung"...zumindest nehme ich das mal an.... Ich bin da leider nicht so ganz Erfahren. 

Das hier an Deiner Geschichte gezweifelt wird liegt wohl eher daran das Du bei jeder Antwort immer irgendwie einen drauf legst, was die "unrichtige" Art und Weise des Umgangs mit Wasser und Fisch angeht. 
Niemand sagt das Du nen super-duper-Teich bauen und bezahlen sollst.

Andersrum kann ich kein Pferd in einer Hundehütte halten..... 

Aber nimm doch BITTE:beten die Ratschläge der Erfahrenen Forums-Mitglieder mal an und zeig ein paar Bilder, damit sie Dir genauer helfen können, wenn Du die Hilfe wirklich möchtest...


----------



## Echinopsis (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*



greeny010 schrieb:


> haha.... dummies (scherz)



Wenn Du das Wort als Scherz ansiehst solltest Du Dir mal ernsthafte Gedanken über Dich machen! Es hat hier niemand nötig sich von Dir beleidigen zu lassen. Wir versuchen Dir zu helfen, wenn Du allerdings falsche/unwahre Informationen hier postest ist es kein Wunder, wie manche Leute reagieren!



greeny010 schrieb:


> eure Väter vor 50 Jahren so ihre Fische gehalten?



Gerade weil damals Fische (und andere Tiere) nicht artgerecht gehalten wurden können wir darauf stolz sein, dass es in den meisten Köpfen nun klar ist, wie eine anständige Tierhaltung aussieht. Wenn Du es nicht bieten kannst, kannst Du auch keine Tiere halten - Punktum.



greeny010 schrieb:


> Ihr vergöttert Fische



Wer sagt denn sowas?  Mein Teich beispielsweiße ist fischlos - und das ist auch gut so.



greeny010 schrieb:


> und jetzt soll man für einen halbwegsguten Teich auch nochmal 10.000€ hinblättern?



Wenn man ein bisschen technisches Know-how hat, muss man sicher keine 10.000 Euro hinblättern. Wenn Du Koi (etc) halten willst, brauchst Du eben entsprechende Technik und Platz. Wenn Du es nicht hast  - s.o!



greeny010 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich halt nicht ein, den wie kommt ein Otto Normal verbraucher dazu soviel zu bezahlen nur um ein paar Fische zu halten.



Dann frage ich mich, wie ein paartausend Leute, die hier im Forum angemeldet sind Koi halten können, und diese auch durchweg artgerecht gehalten werden (zumindest von denen Leuten, die hier Bilder und Infos posten) 



greeny010 schrieb:


> Wenns jemanden nicht passt soll er sich melden



Um noch mehr Streit und Aufruhr zu erregen?
Auf deine Fragen wurde geantwortet - wenn Du noch sachliche Fragen hast kannst Du diese gerne stellen. Wenn es hier aber in Streit (oder Missgunst gegen andere User) ausartet hat das Ganze nichtsmehr hier im Forum verloren.


----------



## VolkerN (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*



greeny010 schrieb:


> Langsam wird es mir zu blöd, ich glaube ihr versteht meine situation nicht.



...magst zu dem Ausspruch auch noch mit dem Fuss aufstampfen und verkniffen dreinschauen ? 

Du hast Recht: Ich glaube wirklich das nicht Wenige hier "deine Situation" nicht verstehen. Es ist naemlich schwer nachvollziehbar das jemand um Ratschlaege bittet und dann bei allen sinnvollen Hinweisen "abwinkt" ...weil er diese Ratschlage eigentlich nicht "hoeren" will.

Wenn deine Beitraege wirklich ernst gemeint sind, solltest du dir mit deinem Vater mal die Antworten hier durchlesen. Entweder seid ihr bereit fuer einen Teich und die Fische darin die Verantwortung zu uebernehmen oder ihr gebt die Fische einfach ab. 

Die Tiere verdienen es respektvoll und artgerecht behandelt zu werden. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es sinnfrei ist sich ueber deine Beitraege Gedanken zu machen weil ich das Gefuehl habe das du das was du schreibst nicht ernst meinst und nur Aufmerksamkeit suchst.


----------



## Dr.J (7. März 2011)

*AW: Es wird mir zu blöd: schon 28 tote Fische!*

Hallo Florian,

so wie ich es sehe, gibt es nur 1(!) Möglichkeit für dich. Stelle hier bitte klar, wie die aktuelle Situation ist. Und ich meine nicht den geplanten Teich im Wald und auch nicht den geplanten Filter und das andere geplante Zeuch, sondern den aktuellen Problemteich!!  Das sollte ohne Probleme für einen des Schreibens mächtigen zu bewerkstelligen sein. Weiter solltest du dir endlich mal die Vorschläge der Erfahrenen hier gemeinsam mit deinen Eltern durchlesen und beherzigen. Es nützt nichts, wenn du in jedem Beitrag eine andere Sau durch das Dorf treibst.

Achja, noch ein kleiner Hinweis auf unsere Boardregeln, die du akzeptiert hast:



> 2.1 Netiquette
> Jedes Mitglied des Forums verpflichtet sich mit seiner Registrierung dazu, mit den anderen Benutzern des Forums angemessen und freundlich umzugehen. Dies beinhaltet allgemein die Einhaltung allgemeiner freundlicher Umgangsformen sowie die gängige Etikette betreffend der Vermeidung von Kraftausdrücken, Beleidigungen und übler Nachrede. Nichtbeachtung dieser Grundregeln wird unter Einhaltung folgender Verwarnstufen zum Ausschluss aus dem Forum führen





> 2.10 Tierschutz
> Der Administrator und die Moderatoren behalten sich ebenfalls vor, Nutzer, die offensichtlich Tierquälereien im Sinne des Tierschutzes begehen (z.B. Haltung von Fischen über einen längeren Zeitraum in viel zu kleinen Teichen, Becken, etc.)und selbst auf Hinweis derselbigen nicht gewillt sind die Umstände, die zur Tierquälerei führen, zu beseitigen, diese zu verwarnen bzw. aus dem Forum auszuschließen.



Auch diese solltest du dir genau durchlesen und beherzigen, ansonsten ist hier Feierabend...


----------

